# Losing Interest in archery?



## ChadLister (Jan 28, 2009)

I dont know why but, it seems like everyday i seem to lose more interest in archery, i used to love the sport (i still do) but i have gotten very bored of it, i remember when i used to practice for no more than 7 hours a day than go in sleep and wake up and do it all over again, but now i rarely even practice 2, i love the sport but it just seems to do nothing for me, how should i say this, like i've lost the spark that i used to have in archery.

please tell me your opinions on this and what i can do to prevent this so i can still have fun in the sport of archery


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

my suggestion is try something new. you shoot compound? why not try recurve or traditional for a while? try a different discipline. FITA, Field, 3D, whatever you haven't done. 

just my two cents. i can relate to what you're going through to a certain extent, and the above is what i might try if i feel the need to.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

It happens to almost everyone. Just take break for a bit. Maybe you are just doing to much of it at one time.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

XCalibre said:


> my suggestion is try something new. you shoot compound? why not try recurve or traditional for a while? try a different discipline. FITA, Field, 3D, whatever you haven't done.


+1. or maybe find yourself some new people to shoot with or set yourself targets to achieve.


----------



## cody roiter (Jan 31, 2005)

ChadLister said:


> I dont know why but, it seems like everyday i seem to lose more interest in archery, i used to love the sport (i still do) but i have gotten very bored of it, i remember when i used to practice for no more than 7 hours a day than go in sleep and wake up and do it all over again, but now i rarely even practice 2, i love the sport but it just seems to do nothing for me, how should i say this, like i've lost the spark that i used to have in archery.
> 
> please tell me your opinions on this and what i can do to prevent this so i can still have fun in the sport of archery


I am also with XCalibre... Man you should try shooting trade archery.. I when I was about 13 and shooting a wheel bow.. I got very bored with... and Two days later picked up a longbow and wood arrows been shooting trad ever since.. I never get bored with it..... Man there is so much that you can do with trad archery..... Man also if you don't want to go down the road of trad archery.. Go to the archery pro shop and pick up a few flu-flu arrows which they make in alum and carbon.. and go out and have a friend throw up stuff in the air and have fun that way.. ot take them small game hunting....

Take Care man,

Cody


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Do you hunt?


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

+1 on flu flus most fn you can have with a bow right there 
Remeber its not about robinhooding everyshot its about doing your best and making your best better everytime you shoot.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Try building and shooting your own longbow. It's cheap, new, and heck- you might have some fun with it.


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

you can also try to extend your range. try shooting another twenty more yards.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Try some new targets. We do balloons in JOAD (or we used to when we weren't good enough to hit them). Try some water balloon sized targets at 70 yds. Maybe an old stuffed animal toy or something. Some new people to shoot with could be fun, too.

I really hope you don't leave the sport, but if you need to, take a break.


----------



## ChadLister (Jan 28, 2009)

*Thanks for the responses*

i wouldnt really want to shoot traditional, im to much in love with my compound, what it was is i was forced to shoot (gasp) no not like a (sorry if im being a little racial i dont mean to be) asian getting forced to get nothing but A+ on his homework but more like, YOU HAVE TO GO PRACTICE YOUR 8 POINTS BEHIND FIRST, but dad i can even pull my bow back (i have really bad sunburn) but they dont listen, so forceful shooting made me want to quit it but i finally told him, you can force me to do anything that i do not want to do, and he kinda cooled down on the forcing to shoot thing.


----------



## ChadLister (Jan 28, 2009)

Sighting In said:


> Try some new targets. We do balloons in JOAD (or we used to when we weren't good enough to hit them). Try some water balloon sized targets at 70 yds. Maybe an old stuffed animal toy or something. Some new people to shoot with could be fun, too.
> 
> I really hope you don't leave the sport, but if you need to, take a break.


i hope to try out for the junior Olympics some day (nationals pending) and i shoot everything from mckenzies to rinehart love both targets


----------



## ChadLister (Jan 28, 2009)

Jared Les said:


> Do you hunt?


yes jared i do hunt


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Count down the days before hunting season!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

i'm not loosing interest in archery, but i hjaven't been shooting my bow as much lately because It's TOO BLAZING HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have to shoot my bow late in the evening before dark because of the heat. Once it gets to about the middle to end of august I will be shooting so much to be prepared for archery season.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

ChadLister said:


> yes jared i do hunt


Do you enjoy hunting?


----------

